# Should I get more birds?



## hannah7733 (May 18, 2019)

Puff is my 3 year old budgie who has been kept as a single bird since I got her. She is my entire world, she is very bonded to me, she is out of her cage all the time except for bed, she practically owns my entire flat lol - toys and playgrounds everywhere. My point is that I know she is happy how she is.

But for several reasons I am thinking about getting more birds... Firstly because I would love a house full of birds for myself. I also worry that Puff is missing out on having little birdy friends. And because she is so attached to me, she goes crazy when I leave her for work or whatever, maybe having company will make this less stressful for her.

On the other hand, she is extremely possessive and protective of me and her space (when people come round she doesn't actively attack them but she lets them know who's boss). She is happy how she is and bringing in more birds might change that. I don't want her to get jealous or think she's being replaced.

*Please advise on what you think is the best thing to do?*
*
Should I leave as is, or try her with one other bird to see how she takes it?
If I should try another bird, would a budgie be best or a cockatiel?
*
Note that I would only be getting female budgie/s, and after quarantining and introducing them VERY SLOWLY the plan would be for them all to be cage free so plenty of space and more than enough toys that they hopefully wont squabble. Puff would keep her own cage and a second cage would be for any new birds coming in unless Puff decided she wanted to sleep with them of course.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

There are many things to consider when adding more birds to your household, you have to be prepared for any outcome. Some of these things are vet bills, more birds , more expense, more time cleaning, and they will take up more of your time in general. If you currently do not have an avian vet or access to one don't even consider a house full of birds. A house full of birds requires a big commitment and expense. I have 11 birds and my vet bills run into the thousands on an annual basis If the birds do not get along you have to be prepared to house them separately, sometimes on a permanent basis. You have to take steps to make sure there is no breeding between mixed gender flocks as well. Single birds can get along very well and lead a happy life, so as long as your current bird is happy and well, I see no need to add another for the company of your current bird, but should you choose to do so, make it another budgie of the same gender and you will not have the worry of them breeding, but be prepared with a second cage in case things don't work out between the birds.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I think it’s a risk upsetting a good thing if you get another. If you and your budgie are happy together, then no. It is honestly best to keep her single. If she has enough toys and stimulating things to do in a large enough cage, then she should be absolutely fine as a single bird. 

That is our recommendation.. but ultimately it is your choice. IF you decide to add another budgie, keep in mind there is no guarantee they will get along. If they don’t, that’s means separate everything. Another cage and set up, separate supervised out of cage time which can be very time consuming. 

The best friend for a budgie (if they get along) is another budgie. Period. This is one species in particular that does best with their own kind. Sure we see exceptions, but we don’t recommend purposely trying to make friends out of a budgie and something else. Especially not living in a cage together. 

When adding birds, remember the added work and mess. You say you’d love “ a house full of birds”... Let me tell you, it’s a lot of work. I have budgies, other parakeets, and parrots, and two dogs. It is A LOT of work to keep up on keeping things clean. I had to take my mothers parakeets when she was no longer able to care for her two. That makes 7 for me. I will keep and care for them, but it is not always fun to feel like you’re constantly needing to clean be honest. This is a reality to think about when dreaming of more and more birds lol.


----------



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

I prefer having more than one as I believe humans can't replace other birds company. Mine were always happier in a flock. However, the thing about cleaning is true. I had 4 and now I have 2. The difference in the mess they make is unbelievable. When there were 4 of them it was a chaos. Sometimes it gets hard to clean after these two also but it's a lot easier.
Also, all of my birds lived together for years and then for some reason started fighting so I had to separate them and as somebody earlier mentioned it meant two cages, letting them out separately etc. It also meant two cages to clean...
So it has pros and cons. 
All in all, for me having two is the best option. That way they have company, mess is tolerable, I have enough time to play with them both (when there were 4 I couldn't manage and play with them all) and I only have one cage to clean.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Personally, I believe you are better off just having Puff. 
She is very bonded to you and will not enjoy having to share you with another budgie.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

Do you really want another pet?

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. Budgies are flock animals, so if they are the types of birds who bond strongly with a human flock, they are just as happy as they would be with a budgie friend. Other budgies don't bond as well with humans and would do best with a companion. Since Puff is so strongly bonded to you (my girl is the same way), it would be better to keep her as a single bird.

Meanwhile, you've been given excellent resources above to stay updated on the best of budgie care. Please be sure to read through everything, and if you have any questions after doing so, please do ask as we'd love to help!

We hope to meet Puff when you get a chance! 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## SnowySugar (Aug 25, 2016)

Have you tried giving her a mirror so she has a friend while you're away? Another budgie might work out, but it also might make Puff less tame in the long run. Maybe if you could get a hand-fed baby that could easily bond with you and Puff at the same time it might work. Overall it's a gamble, so you have to weigh the factors. Is Puff alone all day most days? If yes, you might want to get another, but be prepared she may not want to snuggle with you so much when you get home if she's bonded to a birdie friend. Let us know what happens!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

We do NOT advise giving any budgie a mirror. Mirrors are considered "old school" bird toys, and nowdays we realize that using these toys can cause problems.

Budgies can become obsessed with the reflection, and it can cause them to be physically and psychologically stressed, with an uneccessary surge in hormones. They can become sexually frustrated, become aggressive, and constantly regurgitate their food to the mirror. Besides, there is such a huge variety of better toys out there these days that will make your budgie happy.



SnowySugar said:


> Have you tried giving her a mirror so she has a friend while you're away? Another budgie might work out, but it also might make Puff less tame in the long run. Maybe if you could get a hand-fed baby that could easily bond with you and Puff at the same time it might work. Overall it's a gamble, so you have to weigh the factors. Is Puff alone all day most days? If yes, you might want to get another, but be prepared she may not want to snuggle with you so much when you get home if she's bonded to a birdie friend. Let us know what happens!


----------

